# Snow EX 1875



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Only used last season, hasn't been mounted on the truck yet this season. Awesome unit, it's a 2stage with separate electric motors for spinner and auger speeds. Comes complete with controller wiring and swing away mount. Has a built in vibrator, top screen and hard cover. This unit is in excellent condition no rust or dents or scratches! Reason for selling is I bought a vbox and don't need this one. Always stored inside in the off season
Asking $2,200/bo 
located in Bucks County,PA


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Bump to the top

!! Price drop…$1700 !


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Sold.. please delete


----------

